# So They say it is in good condition.



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

TORO SNOWBLOWER TORO 8HP POWERSHIFT HEAVY DUTY


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

I've been seeing more and more of that on snowblowers in particular in New England. . Lots of 50 dollar machines posted for 300 bucks. Guess last winter was that rough.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

guilateen02 said:


> I've been seeing more and more of that on snowblowers in particular in New England. . Lots of 50 dollar machines posted for 300 bucks. Guess last winter was that rough.


im seeing the same machines on kijiji that were there in the spring for less than $200, now in the $ 500 plus range. a brutal winter does wonders for end of season and beginning of season pricing !


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Here's one in "excellent" condition:facepalm_zpsdj194qh
Simplicity 2 stage snowblower $250


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm not buying the high dollar junk that these shysters around here are trying to huckster. Yes, there are some nice machines out there for sale, and they're asking some decent prices for them but most of the blowers are in need of some work and they're still wanting top dollar. It's insane.it's should be obvious to the sellers that they aren't going to sell. They've been on there for *months*. Some of them for almost a year.:banghead::icon-deadhorse:


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

I've seen a couple on my local craigslist that I saw back in February, same price & photos.

A lot of what I see here is...

Early 80's 5hp Montgomery Ward for $500.00
Toro 521 is average condition for $395.00
1970's Simplicity 5hp for $500.00

... So in my market, in December, I think I did alright with the 1028 PS for 500.

This just popped up in the last few minutes...

For Sale: Honda HS1336i hybrid snowblower. Used lightly for two seasons on hard surface driveway. Excellent condition. Purchase price was $7999.00. Selling for $5995.00. Sold the mountain house so I no longer need snowblower.


----------



## mishkaya (Oct 25, 2015)

That is one serious blower! :coolpics:


----------

